# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour Hội Chợ Điện Tử CES 2014 Tại Las Vegas

## Golden Tours

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM DỰ HỘI CHỢ ĐIỆN TỬ TIÊU DÙNG LỚN NHẤT THẾ GIỚI

*
*CES TẠI LAS VEGAS 2014*
*Consumer Electronic Show 2014 (07/01 – 10/01/2014)

*
*Thời gian: 7 ngày – 6 đêm*
*Khởi hành: 05/01 – 11/01/2014

*


*Thông tin về Hội chợ:*
Đây là hội chợ điện tử tiêu dùng lớn nhất thế giới được tổ chức thường niên vào dịp tháng 1. CES là dịp các hãng công nghệ giới thiệu các sản phẩm mới, là dịp gặp gỡ các đối tác trao đổi.

*Sản phẩm trưng bày:*
Thiết bị âm thanh, ô tô điện tử, Phần cứng – phần mềm máy tính. Truyền thông không dây, di động, Dịch vụ đa phương tiện Entenet, Hệ thống định vị, Công nghệ thông tin nổi, Thiết bị giải trí, Hình ảnh kỹ thuật số/ nhiếp ảnh; Phụ kiện điện tử tiêu dùng,  Phân phối nội dung,
*http://www.cesweb.org/*


*Chương trình chi tiết:

**Ngày 01 (05/01): TP.HCM – LOS ANGELES (Ăn tối)*
Hướng dẫn viên công ty du lịch Golden Tours đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Los Angeles. Quá cảnh tại Đài Loan hoặc Hàn Quốc.
Đến Los Angeles cùng ngày, xe đón Quý khách đưa đi ăn tối. Về nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 02 (06/01): LOS ANGELES – LAS VEGAS (Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâmtại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành đi *Las Vegas* bằng xe – một thành phố giải trí lớn nhất nước Mỹ và Thế Giới với các sòng bài và khu vui chơi giải trí siêu hiện đại. Trên đường đi ghé
·         *Mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow*.


_( Barstow Outlets)

_Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Đến Las Vegas, Quý khách ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tham quan Las Vegas về đêm với *các chương trình giải trí đặc biệt ngoài trời như Viking show, fountain show, núi lửa, …
*
 *Ngày 03 (07/01): LAS VEGAS – THAM DỰ TRIỂN LÃM CES 2014(Ăn sáng, Ăn tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
Xe đưa Quý khách đến tham dự Lễ khai mạc *Triển Lãm Quốc tế ngành Công nghệ Điện Tử lớn nhất thế giới – CES 2014
*

_(Trung tâm Hội nghị Las Vegas)_
Buổi chiều, xe đón đoàn tại Hội chợ đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
*Địa chỉ: Trung tâm hội nghị và triển lãm Quốc tế Las Vegas*
*Trang web: http://www.cesweb.org/*
Trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 04 (08/01): LAS VEGAS – THAM DỰ TRIỂN LÃM CES 2014 (Ăn sáng, Ăn tối)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
Xe tiếp tục đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm tham dự *Triển Lãm  Quốc tế ngành Công nghệ Điện Tử lớn nhất thế giới – CES 2014*
Buổi chiều, xe đón đoàn tại Hội chợ đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
Trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 05 (09/01): LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES (Ăn ba bữa)
*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa về lại thành phố Los Angeles. Đến Los Angeles,*tham quan Little Sài Gòn*.

Ăn tối và trở về khách sạn nghỉ

*Ngày 06 (10/01): LOS ANGELES – UNIVERSAL STUDIO – VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:  
·         *Đại lộ Hollywood còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng* với những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như _Tom Hank_, _Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert...
_

( Đại lộ danh vọng Hollywood)

·         Nhà hát Trung Hoa  –*Mann’s Chinese Theatre*_,_nổi tiếng với mảng sàn xi măng còn lưu dấu tay, chân của các tài tử nổi tiếng: _Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe_... 
·         *Nhà hát Kodak*– nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm.
Ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
·         *Universal Studio*– phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các bộ phim 3D, 4D như Shrak, Terminator II …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.
Sau khi ăn tối, ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 07 (11/01): VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình tham dự Hội Chợ kết hợp tham quan du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.
*Sau khi kết thúc chương trình, Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân trong thời hạn nhập cảnh cho phép.*

*Giá Dịch Vụ*: *Liên hệ

**Bao gồm:*
-          *Vé máy bay chặng quốc tế: SGN – LOS ANGELES – SGN.*
-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hàng không: 6,000,000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm xuất vé).
-          Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi).
*Tại Los Angeles: Best Western hotel hoặc tương đương.*
*Tại Las Vegas: Circus Circus hotel hoặc tương đương*.
-          Phí tham quan, ăn uống, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch theo tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế. Các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-          Quà của Golden Tours : nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam).
-          *Lệ phí phỏng vấn visa Mỹ: 3.440.000 VND/ 1 người.*
-          *Lệ phí vào cửa Hội chợ (nếu có);* Chi phí Hội thảo, Hội nghị.
-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại.
-          Tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 150.000VNĐ/khách/ngày.
-          *Phụ thu phòng đơn: 9.500.000VNĐ*/ 1 Khách
-          Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

*Ghi chú*:
-          Do chi phí xăng dầu có thể tăng vào thời điểm xuất vé mà không được báo trước. Chúng tôi sẽ xuất trình công văn của hàng không về việc tăng phụ thu (nếu có) và xin đề nghị khách cho tăng giá tương ứng.
-          *Nếu số lượng khách từ 10 – 14 khách thì giá dịch vụ phụ thu: 6,500,000 VNĐ/ 1 Khách.*
-          _Trường hợp Qúy khách bị rớt visa, Quý khách sẽ đóng 2.800.000 VNĐ/khách (phí dịch vụ, phí thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ)._
 _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành._

*Golden Tours kính chúc Qúy khách một chuyến công tác thành công

*Mọi chi tiết tham khảo thêm tại trang website: http://goldentours.vn/vn/product/hoi...egas-2014.html

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*Công ty du lịch Golden Tours
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
Email: info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn
Facebook: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn*

----------

